# pigs trotters



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi can u feed dogs these?

do they have to be cooked?

what raw bones are best for a westie?

regards

karen holmes


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Pigs trotters are to be given raw - my lot love them - just be careful first time you give one to your dog, for a westie, smaller than mine, (LOL!) I would let the dog go at it for a while, then take it off the dog and pop it in the freezer till the next day and do it like that - too much pork in one go for a dog not used to it can give the runs 

Any raw bones are good though, just try one at a time!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My two have had their first ones tonight & loved them. 

It took Roxy (GSD)nearly 2hrs to get though hers but Toby (GSD/Lab) has had to have a rest halfway through his as all the gnawing has tired him out


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

One of mine can't cope, too hard, too big but his brother machines through them.

Lamb bones, breast/ribs and anything chicken is good. Pork ribs are a fab size.

Never feed cooked bones.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers guys keep them comments coming


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I got a sectioned pigs head out of the freezer tonight for their dinner tomorrow. You'd actually be surprised at how much meat is on them.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

my local butchers sells them for 50p each so i bought one for jake and it was the biggest regret i ever had.....poor baby had a runny bum for days after  jake just can`t handle pork much like a lot of dogs due to how rich it is so i`d be careful of that if you`re gonna try them. i would defo feed them raw as it`s too dangerous after cooking them


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i take it if they get a bone u either cut a meal out or down?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I got a sectioned pigs head out of the freezer tonight for their dinner tomorrow. You'd actually be surprised at how much meat is on them.


The butcher is getting me one for next week, the dogs will probably love it although can't say I'm looking forard to watching them eat it


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Depends on if there's loads of meat on it. It's just bone, I figure it's not highly calorific so I don't drop their food much. Remember the 10:10:80 rule of thumb bone, offal, meat.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> The butcher is getting me one for next week, the dogs will probably love it although can't say I'm looking forard to watching them eat it


He chops mine into four, Marts and Flynn have the top with the ear, Kali has the jaw and they don't have anything else for the rest of the day except goats milk and egg yolk for supper. Next day they have all meat and no bone with liver to make up for the bone the previous day - works well! 

Watch out for the teeth, I bet you'll find them spat out in the garden, so many dogs spit out the teeth - all mine do. 

The eyes and brain are VERY nutritious - yuk!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Malmum said:


> He chops mine into four, Marts and Flynn have the top with the ear, Kali has the jaw and they don't have anything else for the rest of the day except goats milk and egg yolk for supper. Next day they have all meat and no bone with liver to make up for the bone the previous day - works well!
> 
> Watch out for the teeth, I bet you'll find them spat out in the garden, so many dogs spit out the teeth - all mine do.
> 
> The eyes and brain are VERY nutritious - yuk!


LOL, the butcher did warn me about the teeth!!! I was also just going to give them the one meal of the head for breakfast & then maybe an egg for tea

Toby gave up on his trotter toniht, he was just too tired - we had a long walk & have done alot of training today so they are knackered. But he usually treats meal times like an eatin competition so it was nice to have him take his time for once.

The book is really helpful, an easy read that makes alot of sense. Thanks for the recommendation (in another thread)


----------



## Andrew Wallis (Jun 26, 2017)

I brought some fresh trotters today from the supermarket (more expensive but you get quality and plenty of meat) for my German shepherd.
hes on a raw meat diet anyway, mainly beef, chicken and various organs every now and again,im curious what hes gonna be like on trotters  plenty of healthy fat. i would advise feeding only a small amount to start with if your dog is now to raw meat


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor butcher LOL, i remember as an apprentice butcher having to chop a pigs head in half for a customer, what a mess LOL surprised i still have all my fingers.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My mum used to buy pigs head and amongst other things, make brawn. It almost put me off meat for life when I opened the larder one day to find a pigs head glaring back out at me. I'm not a big meat eater even now, mainly chicken and fish with occasional forays into bacon butties.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> My mum used to buy pigs head and amongst other things, make brawn. *It almost put me off meat for life when I opened the larder one day to find a pigs head glaring back out at me*. I'm not a big meat eater even now, mainly chicken and fish with occasional forays into bacon butties.


That does sound a bit like a horror movie I must say, lol


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine love all types of raw, but won't eat pigs trotters for some reason (admittedly, they are not overly keen on pork in general). They just end up parading them around and trophying, with the trotters getting more and more manky. Have given up on them!


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I got a sectioned pigs head out of the freezer tonight for their dinner tomorrow. You'd actually be surprised at how much meat is on them.


We take the cheek meat off and make brawn.


----------

